# Replacing damaged shower wall tiles



## kevind (Oct 8, 2006)

Recently we decided to remove the sliding glass doors from our guest bathroom shower. Well, when we took off the side frames, some of the shower tile came with it. We don't have the time or the resources to retile the entire shower, so we're just going to replace two vertical strips on each side of the shower. In the process of removing the tile, a lot of the top of the greenboard came off with it (i.e., the green part). So basically what we have is the greenboard with the top layer missing. So, my question is, can I just put down some backerboard over this exposed area? Keep in mind that we're considering this to be a temporary measure, knowing that we'll have to retile the entire shower in a year or two.

Thanks for any help you can give me!

Kevin


----------



## billinak (Mar 16, 2005)

If it was me, I would slap some new tiles on the wall and move up the date of my retiling. If this is on the edges, it doesn't get as wet as the rest of the shower, if it's a guest bathroom, it doesn't get as much use as the main shower, so I wouldn't spend a whole lot of time or money on something your just going to demo in another year.


----------



## dougrus (Sep 16, 2006)

If I am seeing it correctly then yes, thats fine for a temporary fix. But definetly redo this shower when you get the chance. Contrary to what many people think, greenboard is not adequete for shower walls. Pros will tell you that they rip out a lot of shower/tub surround installations that were done with greenboard...and even worse....with mastic as a tile adhesive  . Some of these installations can be as young as 5 years.


----------



## kevind (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I'd read that about greenboard (about how it's really not adequate for showers), so I think I'll just do a quick and dirty job now, and then redo the whole thing as soon as I can.


----------

